# What are these?



## autonoz (Jan 25, 2013)

Can someone tell me what these are used for? 1. Says chucker bushings 2. No idea 3. Some type of clamp or hold down


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 25, 2013)

Picture #1 I do not know. Unclear without a better look.

Picture #2 they appear to be locating buttons, tool maker buttons etc

Picture #3 hold down clamps like what you would use on the milling table for example.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 26, 2013)

Picture #1 some sort of reducing bushings.  Presumably for some sort of chuck/collet.  Is there a manufacturer's name on the lid of the case?

Robert D.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 26, 2013)

#1 Likely bushings for a chucker lathe for mounting fractional drills in the turret. What diameter is the OD of the bushings?

#2 Rest buttons http://www.carrlane.com/catalog/ind...006280B1713050245221E0107070F1A3C3B285357445A

#3 Edge clamps http://www.carrlane.com/catalog/ind...006280B1713050245221E0107070F1A3C3B2853564155


----------



## autonoz (Jan 27, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> #1 Likely bushings for a chucker lathe for mounting fractional drills in the turret. What diameter is the OD of the bushings?



The OD is .625

Picture #1 some sort of reducing bushings. Presumably for some sort of chuck/collet. Is there a manufacturer's name on the lid of the case?

The top of the box says "RMS Supply Inc. Tempe Az. Patent pending"


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 27, 2013)

.625 is the right size for a Hardinge chucker.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 27, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> .625 is the right size for a Hardinge chucker.
> 
> View attachment 46213


That is exactly what they look like. What exactly is the slot for.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 27, 2013)

The slot is for the set screw to pass thru and press on the tool in the bushing.


----------



## ijustamisall (May 25, 2017)

did you find out?my boss has me listing these as hardinge chucker bushings on ebay,but i googled hardinge chucker bushings,images,and they dot match up.


----------



## autonoz (May 25, 2017)

ijustamisall said:


> did you find out?my boss has me listing these as hardinge chucker bushings on ebay,but i googled hardinge chucker bushings,images,and they dot match up.


They are chucker bushings


----------



## ijustamisall (May 26, 2017)

im glad to find out the box is an honest box.


----------

